# How many of of you hacked your iPod Touch?



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

A Poll to go with this thread:
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/56796-how-many-you-hacked-our-ipod-touch.html

Have you hacked your iPod Touch?


----------



## clueless itouch owner (Oct 25, 2007)

*????*

what is hacking itouch do?
is it a good thing or bad?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Going to wait for the next firmware update before I do anything.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

clueless itouch owner said:


> what is hacking itouch do?
> is it a good thing or bad?


Makes it an amazing PDA... but Calendar still doesn't work up to par. Cannot ADD events


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Elric said:


> Makes it an amazing PDA... but Calendar still doesn't work up to par. Cannot ADD events


In earlier versions of Installer.app was there was a 'Calendar Fix 1.0'
It disappeared in the release of Installer 3.0Beta.

But there is a workaround. You edit a plist file in the SpringBoard.app.
I have instructions and the replacement file if you are interested.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I got the calendar hack before it disappeared. I have not installed the iPhone apps. Not sure if I am going to. I dont want the mail program, my calendar works right now, and I have a text edit program. Not sure if Notes offers anything more then textedit.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

wonderings said:


> . I dont want the mail program.


Try out the mail, it is great.
I use it around the office and store (with wifi) for a quick check of emails.

It even notifies you with a "bing!"

Typed on my iPod Touch


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

*freshly hacked iTouch*

I just wanted to say thanks for all the help. I just installed jailbreak & so far all is well. here is a link to the instructions

Install - ijailbreak - Google Code

Thanks again 

Devo811


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

instructions for the ical workaround would be fantasmic.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes, I had to find teh instructions on another forum, but I don't want to post a link to another forum, editing iCal events made my purchase worth every penny.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

makes me want to take back my 80gig and get the ipod touch


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

Elric said:


> Yes, I had to find teh instructions on another forum, but I don't want to post a link to another forum, editing iCal events made my purchase worth every penny.


It would be great if you could either provide the link or give us the details on the iCal hack. Thanks in advance
Devo


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

devo811 said:


> It would be great if you could either provide the link or give us the details on the iCal hack. Thanks in advance
> Devo


The latest version of Installer.app (3.0b08) lists the Calendar fix as a recent application available for download.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

New Installer v3.0*b8* is a out and the *Touch Calendar Fix Version 1.0* has returned.
Start up your Installer and you will be prompted to update.
If you decline then you will be prompted in the little Update star in the iPod Touch dock. Look under *Tweaks* subheading.

Hurray! :clap:


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

*thanks for the info, you have made my day*


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

Clearly worth the 200 i spent on it with the hacks(GST refund/selling old ipod). i couldn't justify the 450 price tag otherwise, but i'm glad i did. It's really a functional PDA now as well as a ipod.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Just wait until the developers can officially produce applications with the SDK in Feb '08.

I love my iPod Touch.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

It really feels like apple rushed the development of the touch, probably for the christmas season. Oh well, I named mine Newton anyway...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

With the upcoming SDK do you now un-hack?????


P.S. 
I lost my iPod Touch in the snow... 
If anyone finds it let me know, send me an email from it... Thanks in advance.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I tried to jailbreak my 16BG 1.1.4 iPod Touch, using ZiPhone..... Only to find out NOT TO TRY jailbreaking a 16GB with Ziphone, it's only for the 8GB's ones so far.
If you try, you get a continuing error message.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I used the Jailbreak so that I could use Mail and the other Apple Apps that they eventually offered as the Software Upgrade. I have since un-jailbroken my iPod Touch and don't plan to again.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Heart said:


> P.S.
> I lost my iPod Touch in the snow...
> If anyone finds it let me know, send me an email from it... Thanks in advance.


That sucks! You have my sympathy. I've only had my refurb 8GB touch for a week and would be devastated to lose it. Only after spending time actually using one did I fully appreciate its value!


----------

